# I need all the advise and prayers needed please.. ..



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I am here desperatly needing your prayers and advice. I just adopted a dog from the shelter who is a maltese mix and is 8yrs old and is a female. She was brought in with wounds on her body with pus on them, so as she was evaluated they saw that she was attacked by a dog she those wounds were bite wounds, the biggest ones are to her neck and inguinial area, and with pus, and she had this blue stuff that someone must of used to try and help her. She had stitches put in and the stitches in the inguinal area openend up, god could u beleive that the poor baby.. I just couldnt let her stay there in the pound and heal there, so when i saw her on the internet site i just had to go see her so i did and then i learned the terrible news, i went to pick her up and shes beautiful, she looks sooo sad and in such pain i can only imagine it. The poor thing after what she has been thru.... Now im asking for prayers that she heal nicely and nothing more happens with her healing process, and also i know my family is going to bitch at me for brining home another dog, please help me cope with them and make them understand this. I really want to help her and give her the best life that she has left... So please everyone say a prayer and help us out, i will see if i saved her picture thru the site, if not i will show u guys a pic of her after i develop the film, but as of tonite i will be spraying her wounds with this antibiotic spray and giving her , her antibiotic so please God let her wounds heal up nicely, she looks like she is in soo much pain... I asked the doc for a pain med and he gave me rimadyl and from what i have read i will give it to her and if i notice anything wrong i will call the doc immediatly but u guys think i should not give it to her at all and go get another one? but if i do that i have to wait until monday and i dont want the poor thing to be in pain all these days. or can i give her a home remedy or like tylenol or something??? Please everyone anything i can do to help her... Also shes not eating much and i put her food and water close to hear can u imagine the poor thing if she needs to pee... God poor baby.. thanks everyone, please help. thanks. to all.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You are truly an angel to take on such a sick baby. I pray that the recovery will be swift and painless. I had a bad experience with Rimadyl a few weeks ago, but I certainly don't have any vet knowledge. Maybe Lady M will have some advice for you. When my bichon was attacked 6 years ago, the first 2 weeks were the worst. She got better pretty quickly. I hope your pup will do the same. Bless you!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

My first thought is just love love and more love for this little angel. I would think she must be so afraid from all she has been through....and how did she wind up in the shelter....could she have a family that is looking for her and she is sad they are not around her in her time of need. 

Poor little girl must be so upset which is I would think a good reason or her not to be eating all that much....that along with the pain of the attack. 

My prayers are with you and your new little one. Keep us informed.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG that poor poor baby. Thank you so much for saving her. I can't imagine how scared and hurt she is. I will keep her and you in my thoughts and prayers. 

If she isn't drinking just put some water on your finger and if she won't lick it off, rub it inside her mouth. Like Teddyandme said- love goes a long way.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awwwwww, how sad that this happened to this little girl, and how lucky for her that you found her and took her home. We'll be sending healing energy her way.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers i really do appreciate them, well a few min ago i gave her her antibiotic and i sprayed the area in her neck, and the poor thing just moved away and i did imagine it would burn god i felt like crying when i did that i can only think back to how painful my surgery was when i had my csection god that was painful and right after surgery them moving me from one side to the other so i wouldnt get pneumonia from lying in the same position geez... Poor baby I couldnt spray the other area bcuz she was laying on it. So i will do that tomorow but geez i feel so bad it hurts her, but its for her own good, so she could get better. I also gave her some winnies, u know the meat for the hotdogs. and she ate 2 of them and i gave her some water with a syringe but she wasnt interested in it. So i am glad she ate, but now that means shes has to poop, so i hope she wont have a hard time doing that and i hope it wont hurt her. As far as her family looking for her i dont think so, they told me some one brought her in that they had found her, but she had this purple stuff on the wounds that like some one tried to treat her, so what i was thinking is that probly her family tried to cure her, and maybe just didnt want to deal with it and got rid of her, poor thing... Shes beautiful. Thanks again everyone, God bless. Also any ideas what else i could feed her? that wont harm her? thanks every one.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

omg--you are so sweet to take her home with you...poor little thing...prayers and good thoughts coming your way...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Bland home cooked diets would be:
low fat cottage cheese with white rice
boiled chicken with white rice

Rimadyl, like most NSAIDS, runs the risk of causing gastrointestinal upset. For a short course, I am comfortable using it in a dog with no problems with organ function (ie no liver problems). Give it with food to help prevent GI upset.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Good luck to you and your little lady. Poor little thing. You're doing a wonderful thing that will change her life for the better. Kudos to you







She's very lucky to have you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry ur baby is in pain...rimadyl is pretty safe like JMM said as long as they have no liver probs. some dogs do have a reaction to where it causes vomiting (i know msmagnoilias sassy vomited on it) parker has been on rimadyl with no problems after he was neutered. good luck with ur baby!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

How wonderful of you to bring home this hurting baby....I hope she will heal quickly and be pain free soon. Our thoughts & prayers will be with you.


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

That is so nice of you to take her in and take great care of her. I will definitely keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

God bless you for getting that poor girl. I know from experience that it is so hard to see those in the shelter that are injured and not do something. They just get passed by with a "poor dog" comment by most people because 1) people don't want to deal with a dog with problems and 2) people can't afford the vet bills. You are a special person to make the commitment to get this girl well. You are probably like all of us on SM and couldn't sleep at night knowing she was up there at the shelter in such agony. Most people won't even go up to the shelters for that very reason. We will be sending prayers your way and look forward to seeing pics. What does she look like she is mixed with?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is so lucky you found her. Bless you.

Catcher was on Rimadyl when he had his prostate problem and did fine on it. If you don't want to give her that, I would definitely give her something for the pain.

I sure hope and pray that she will be OK.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

THank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Well im going to give her , her first rimadyl with winnies and then i will do the diet jmm said, well i dont know what shes mixed with , to me she looks like a full breed maltese, her hair is thick and a little soft and she has a mohawk style cut from her back to her tail but that is bcuz of the injuries. where i have her there a potty pad and i noticed she peed ALOT and i also noticed that the water i gave her was lower so she must of drank some, Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers God bless.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what a wonderful person you are for taking this poor little girl in and caring for her








I would suspect that the person who turned her in simply didn't want to fray the cost of caring for her and just left her at the rescue shelter for someone else to worry about. More than likely they have another larger dog that may have attacked her.
She is a very lucky little girl that she has you, her guardian angel, to love her and nurse her back health. I certainly will keep both you and your little girl in my thoughts and prayers, may she thrive and become a little princess once again


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Bless you for taking this sweet little girl and taking care of her. Sending lots of hugs your way.







I'll be thinking of you both and praying for her to recover quickly.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Alma, Good luck with that poor baby. She is lucky to have you caring for her. I wish her a speedy recovery and many years of love and a good life from now on.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> Bless you for taking this sweet little girl and taking care of her. Sending lots of hugs your way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This expresses my feelings too. Will definitely be keeping her in prayer.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> THank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Well im going to give her , her first rimadyl with winnies and then i will do the diet jmm said, well i dont know what shes mixed with , to me she looks like a full breed maltese, her hair is thick and a little soft and she has a mohawk style cut from her back to her tail but that is bcuz of the injuries. where i have her there a potty pad and i noticed she peed ALOT and i also noticed that the water i gave her was lower so she must of drank some, Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers God bless.[/B]


You and I were talking about how much asprin to give in our PM.......just a reminder, if you are using the rimadyl, don't give the asprin too. I'm sure you knew that







.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless your heart. Thank you so much for stepping up to the plate and taking charge. You are one AWESOME chick!!

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your new little one...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a wonderful thing you did! That poor little baby, I'm glad you found her! Prayers and thoughts coming your way







Keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't have any advice...
but I AM sending big hugs and prayers your way. It is a great thing you did!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, this is todays update. Well i gave her half of the rimadyl pill with food and it seems that it must of helped with the pain because i saw her get up to drink water and guess what guys, she is potty trained!!! the poor thing goes potty on teh wee wee pads gosh can you beleive that!!! Im happy about that and im happy that she got up and was walking ok and then i sprayed her wounds with the antibiotic spray and then she got up right away and like jumped off the bed and she fell sideways







but she was ok after that, so im thinking the pill is helping with the pain, im happy about that... Oh and i saw that she was licking her wound and i didnt let her and thats when i sprayed it. So i will keep u all updated prayers go a long way. When i saw her walking i was just soooo thrilled thank you guys.














luv ya alll.

Hi everyone, this is todays update. Well i gave her half of the rimadyl pill with food and it seems that it must of helped with the pain because i saw her get up to drink water and guess what guys, she is potty trained!!! the poor thing goes potty on teh wee wee pads gosh can you beleive that!!! Im happy about that and im happy that she got up and was walking ok and then i sprayed her wounds with the antibiotic spray and then she got up right away and like jumped off the bed and she fell sideways







but she was ok after that, so im thinking the pill is helping with the pain, im happy about that... Oh and i saw that she was licking her wound and i didnt let her and thats when i sprayed it. So i will keep u all updated prayers go a long way. When i saw her walking i was just soooo thrilled thank you guys.














luv ya alll.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137445
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting me know , i didnt know this, but i didnt give it her only the rimadyl and it seemed to work thank you so much, i need all the advice i can have thank you. God bless u and everyone on here.














you are all the best


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Have you thought of a name? She is going to be so devoted to you. I know that when I pull a dog from the pound, they just seem to know that you care and in turn they end up being the best dog friend a person could ever have. I love reading stories about how a person saved a dog and then later that same dog saved the owner from some situation. It just warms my heart


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> Have you thought of a name? She is going to be so devoted to you. I know that when I pull a dog from the pound, they just seem to know that you care and in turn they end up being the best dog friend a person could ever have. I love reading stories about how a person saved a dog and then later that same dog saved the owner from some situation. It just warms my heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my son thought of a name, he said he wanted to call her shushu, and i liked muffin but as of now i dont call her any names yet.. yes these stories are wonderful and i especially love to see the b4 and after pics i can wait to have her in a long coat and put a top knot can u imagine that


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Poor baby. You are an angel for saving her. I hope she gets better very soon and has many happy healthy years to share with you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Alma, you are such a sweetheart to take care of this poor little baby! I hope she continues to improve. My thoughts and prayers are with you.







Please keep us updated.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery! That was a great thing you did in removing her from the shelter. She will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Alma, your family should feel BLESSED that they have someone like you! A bona fide Angel! I will pray that all goes well with you and your new rescue and my admiration goes out to you.

Hip, Hip, HOORAY!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Any updates? I was just wondering how she was doing today.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

What a great thing you are doing for that poor baby. She is lucky to have found you. Heres to a speedy recovery and a much much better life ahead.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank God for you! I'll certainly be praying for this little darling, I can't wait for pictures and 
the news that she is getting all better. Has a vet seen her yet? I wasn't sure if she was getting treated before you got her, or just some home treatments from whoever found her? Anyway let us know how it is all going, I'm so in love with her already! God Bless you!! I wish I was there to help you!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello everyone again thank you so much for your good thoughts and prayers, u are all the best







Well this is todays update, she moved from her bed and layed down on a little towel on teh floor so she moved, today she has not peed or pooped







i gave her the rimadyl agian this am (its only once a day) and her antibiotics so i guess she hastn touched her food and hasnt ate nothing except for the chicken and rice i give her when i give her, her meds. As for Baxter and Wallys mommy asked, she was brought in to the pound as a stray and the vet there saw her and treated her imideately (sp) gave her antibiotic shots and orally and sutured the wounds they are very deep ugly wounds poor baby.... So i went to the vet that saw her and that happens to be the vet i take my dogs too so it was nice and i got the meds from him. So i dont know if i can call today a good day but im glad she got to move from the bed i guess she must of been hot in the bed lol. She also got close to me so i could pet her and i talk softly to her and all that luvey duvey stuff. So i dont know guys i may call the vet and tell him she didnt eat or drink today. See what he thinks and i have to tkae her in to see him on sat, and i dont know how im gonna do it im so scared to pick her up , when i go in the room where i have her the poor thing whimpers like she makes this little noise i guess she knows like someones gonna check her wounds, they must of done that at the pound. So i will update u guys tomorow agian, Again many thanks yous God Bless.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Poor little girl. I would not be surprised if she wimpered just to let you know that she likes when you come in....she may need to let you know she knows you care and is voicing that to you. 

As for the drinking...that has me a little concerned because they need to drink...but if her output is nothing then she is shutting down...maybe a call to the vet again would be a good thing. He needs to know that she is doing no pee or pooing. 

My prayers are continuing for her and you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmmm I thought I posted but don't see it..anyway....
Just wanted to say I think you are so special for taking this dear little girl from that shelter and giving her a loving home! I pray she heals quickly! It just broke my heart to read her story!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I think you need to call the vet again too. He needs to be aware of her not drinking anything. Is she a good weight? You are going to be so bonded to this sweet girl after all the two of you have been through together. I am dying to see her picture.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You may want to ask the vet about rimadyl. I know that several poster's malts had bad reactions to this pain medication. I couldn't hurt to ask if that is contributing to not eating or drinking. I hope that everything works out well and this poor little thing has a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... you and your new baby are in my prayers


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

With the situation the way it is, I would call the vet every day with a report. When my first Malt Rosebud was sick the vet and I had an arrangement where I would fax him a report every day. That way he could read all the details when he was between patients and then he would fax back any instructions, etc. Maybe something like that would work for you. 

I sure hope she will recover .....


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Are you giving her Nutrical while she is not eating? I think it would be very wise right now. I agree with the others to call the vet if she isn't improving. Thanks for all the updates. We really do want to know, and share with you.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Maltlover,

Any news on our new little girl. How is she doing today...I hope the vet was able to help with the pain today.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE HERE! SHE'S IN GOOD HANDS


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ohhh, my heart goes out to that poor baby. That is so wonderful of you taking care of the poor baby. How is she doing today?? My prayers are out the for that baby


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi guys sorry for not giving an update yesterday, ok as far as the not peeing or pooping, this am i saw that she peed on the pad. I feed her twice a day and i give her cooked chicken i give it to her in her mouth and i think shes used to it bcuz she dosent eat her dry food mixed with can food. So she has been trembeling and shaking and cries. and i called the vet and he said that is normal because of the pain and the infection she looks like she is in pain when she is laying down she cries to get up so i guess its because of the pain poor baby, i was thinking and idont know waht you guys might think but please share, do you guys think its worth the pain that shes going thru , you know i mean like should she just be put to rest to avoid the pain shes going thru, or wait i dont know how long so the wounds could heal, Please dont think im mean for saying this but i was just htinking this, its so sad to see her this way she julst like yelps, and she didnt do that b4 God poor baby.... Im just thinking shes suffereing too much, but its hard to grow thru that taking away a liife, God why am i thinking this.... thank you all.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I know it is so incredibly hard to see her suffer. It is normal to have those thoughts. What kind of prognosis has the vet given her? Does she seem to be getting worse? It's a hard call. I am praying for the sweetie


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh no... is she still that bad? What has the vet said as far as her prognosis? What does he say? I hate to say what I would do because I am not you, and you have to make that decision based on what you see and feel about how she feels, but.. if it were me and she was expected to fully recover, I would make sure to make this all up to her after she got better. I wish I could do more to help. I really feel for you.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

THank you for your advice i appreciate it, Well u know what i have not personally spoken to the vet about her prognosis but im going to take her tomorow adn then im gonna ask him there, becuase when i adopted her like they give the medical history of when she was in the pound and her condition it said was guarded i have no idea what that means, and just the meds she needed to take, or i dont know there were giving her antibiotic shots maybe she needs those shots as well as the antibiotic u know? I appreciate your kind words and prayers thank you all, i will tkae her to the vet and then i will update u guys on that ok, thanks again.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Big hugs to you both,







please keep us updated.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh definitely ask the vet. Then pray about it, and watch her and then go with your gut feeling. It is possible she is just too badly injured. If she were at the vets wouldn't it be better? They could keep her sediated and on IVs until she is through the worst. It would be expensive is the only bad thing.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I am so glad she is seeing the vet tomorrow! He will be the best judge of her condition. I pray she can pull through and not suffer, and I pray that you can make the best desicion possible for her. I pray the vet will give you a clear answer to your question and not make you stumble over what to do. God love you, you have a special place in our hearts for what you were willing to take on. I so want you to be rewarded with a loving, healthy pet. God Bless. Jean


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Alma,

My prayers are with you both as you try and get this little angel better. I am not sure why the Vet has her back at home if she is still shaking and moaning from the pain...maybe she needs better pain medication so that she can relax and let her body heal properly....they say it is better to be dopped up then to be in pain. She is a fighter though because she is eating and you said she would wag her tail at you. 

Please know that I am here for you and her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> maybe she needs better pain medication so that she can relax and let her body heal properly....they say it is better to be dopped up then to be in pain.[/B]


I would ask the vet for a stronger pain med. I know when Lexi was spayed she had to get a stronger pain med because she was still in pain a couple of days after. There has to be something they can give her to help.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

My prayers are with you and the little one. I wish I could help in some way, my heart goes out to you both


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that the baby is still in such pain. Hopefully, your vet will be able to give her something to help comfort her. Please let us know what the vet says. My prayers are going out to your little one!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> Hi guys sorry for not giving an update yesterday, ok as far as the not peeing or pooping, this am i saw that she peed on the pad. I feed her twice a day and i give her cooked chicken i give it to her in her mouth and i think shes used to it bcuz she dosent eat her dry food mixed with can food. So she has been trembeling and shaking and cries. and i called the vet and he said that is normal because of the pain and the infection she looks like she is in pain when she is laying down she cries to get up so i guess its because of the pain poor baby, i was thinking and idont know waht you guys might think but please share, do you guys think its worth the pain that shes going thru , you know i mean like should she just be put to rest to avoid the pain shes going thru, or wait i dont know how long so the wounds could heal, Please dont think im mean for saying this but i was just htinking this, its so sad to see her this way she julst like yelps, and she didnt do that b4 God poor baby.... Im just thinking shes suffereing too much, but its hard to grow thru that taking away a liife, God why am i thinking this.... thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely understand how you are feeling. When Tucker had Parvo, I would visit him in the hospital everyday, and for a while, I kept wondering if I was being selfish by making him suffer and not just end the suffering. My vet said he had an 85% chance of survival as long as he was in the hospital on IV. That seemed like a high enough chance to me to let it run it's course. He was only 9 months old and I couldn't stand the thought of ending his life so soon, with such a high chance of survival. Also, a friend from work had just gone thru the same thing with her dog and she survived as well. Definitely see what your vet thinks about her chances and perhaps a hospital stay or stronger meds might help with her pain. I will keep you both in my prayers. I hope she can come thru this and all will be just a bad memory in time.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hi everyone,
> I am here desperatly needing your prayers and advice. I just adopted a dog from the shelter who is a maltese mix and is 8yrs old and is a female. She was brought in with wounds on her body with pus on them, so as she was evaluated they saw that she was attacked by a dog she those wounds were bite wounds, the biggest ones are to her neck and inguinial area, and with pus, and she had this blue stuff that someone must of used to try and help her. She had stitches put in and the stitches in the inguinal area openend up, god could u beleive that the poor baby.. I just couldnt let her stay there in the pound and heal there, so when i saw her on the internet site i just had to go see her so i did and then i learned the terrible news, i went to pick her up and shes beautiful, she looks sooo sad and in such pain i can only imagine it. The poor thing after what she has been thru.... Now im asking for prayers that she heal nicely and nothing more happens with her healing process, and also i know my family is going to bitch at me for brining home another dog, please help me cope with them and make them understand this. I really want to help her and give her the best life that she has left... So please everyone say a prayer and help us out, i will see if i saved her picture thru the site, if not i will show u guys a pic of her after i develop the film, but as of tonite i will be spraying her wounds with this antibiotic spray and giving her , her antibiotic so please God let her wounds heal up nicely, she looks like she is in soo much pain... I asked the doc for a pain med and he gave me rimadyl and from what i have read i will give it to her and if i notice anything wrong i will call the doc immediatly but u guys think i should not give it to her at all and go get another one? but if i do that i have to wait until monday and i dont want the poor thing to be in pain all these days. or can i give her a home remedy or like tylenol or something??? Please everyone anything i can do to help her... Also shes not eating much and i put her food and water close to hear can u imagine the poor thing if she needs to pee... God poor baby.. thanks everyone, please help. thanks. to all.
> 
> 
> ...





Bless your sweet heart for taking in this desperately sick amimal in and trying to make her well again. Sometimes things aren't always as bad as they seem and these little guys can be amazing when it comes to survival, that's what they do. I haven't ever had to give my dog pain meds, but my boss did and Rimadyl was what it was. This dog could hardly walk most days beacuse of joint pain, but once given the Rimadyl she ran around like a new puppy, seriously. So you might want to try giving your sick little one this medication because I know it will help. I hope and pray that she soon heals up and has a nice new life with you. Bless you both.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Alma, 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope the vet gives you some answers today. Hopefully she just needs some stronger meds. I know that its very hard for you to see her in such pain. You are a very special person Alma.







Please update us when you can. This is such an emotional morning. Prayers are going out to you and your baby and Susan and Sassy, who is having surgery today.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Alma, what did the vet say?


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello everyone, here is todays update im sorry i didnt update yesterday i wasnt home i had to take my father around because hes leaving the country. So when we got home dad told me that she had been crying the night b 4 and so he said shes sufferning too much she cant get up she trembles, shakes does this marching thing. So they said put her down so i was thinking about it and then i was balling my eyes out and i had my dh take me to an emergency vet and tehn there i asked the vet about her prognosis , quality of life and by examining her he said it seemed that she has a neurological problem becuase she cant control her hind legs well and her front leg she cant put pressure on it and there are no wounds on that arm, and shes carrying herself on like one leg , so he said she when the dog got her he must of had her by the neck and must of done damage there, and he said to give it a couple of days to see if she gets better or worse in her walking, and if she does worse he said it would be better to put her to sleep. So i am hoping that she will get better and better. Im also thinking about taking her to the vet that attended to her wounds, but i dont know if i should go after taking herlast nite what do you guys think? Please let me know . A prayer goes out for Sassy whos having surgery today, Thank you all my dear loving freinds.














God bless


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It does seem like the original vet who actually saw the wounds would better know the extent of her injuries. Maybe he X-Rayed her too. Did you get better pain control for her? That seemed like the most immediate thing. It seems to me that she is so badly injured she should be in an intensive care unit with IV's for pain and nutrition/fluids







if there is any hope of saving her.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am glad to hear that you are doing all you can for your new baby. Our thoughts go out to you. I hope your family is as understanding as you are to her. Best wishes.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Alma,

I agree, I would take her again to the original Vet who saw her before. He will know more of what is happening because he treated her when she first came in. I do hope also that they have given this poor little girl better pain meds, it will help her to be able to fight for recovery. Pain is a horrible thing because if you have pain then other areas start to hurt because you are guarding to help prevent the pain. It really is a vicious cycle. 

She has been hanging on now for quite some time in this pain....is there nothing that they can do for her if she stays at the Vets....only if they are there 24 hours. If they leave at 6 then she will be alone for way too long. 

My prayers are with her...does she have a name yet. And my prayers are with you and the healthcare providers who are "trying" to help her.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Alma my thoughts and prayers are with you and your little babe, I sure hope they can do more to ease her pain








I am praying that somehow she will recover and become well again, poor little baby


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I agree that either a visit or a report from the original vet that saw her is in order.
My thoughts and prayers go out to both of you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh, Alma. What a terrible time for you. I hope you'll consider returning to the original vet who might have more tests and x-rays. This is such a sad situation.....


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

My thoughts are with you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

thANK YOU ALL AGIAN FOR YOUR GOOD WISHES AND PRAYERS THEY ARE THE BEST, WELL oops i just realized i was tying in caps sorry . Well the vet from teh er gave me a better pain med and she did not the cry the whole nite and today in the am i gave her the pain med and she just yelped once and thats all i have heard from her, she has peed and later on after i drop off dad at teh airport i am going to go the original vet that saw her and ask all the ? u guys say to ask i already wrote them down. Again you are all wonderful persons God bless you for helping me cope with this u guys are doing alot with your words its hard for me to be sick but thank God i can help her out its not too much for me. But alas the power of prayer


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am glad they gave her something else for pain. Hang in there. I will be thinking of you and your sweet little rescue today. I hope the vet can tell you something positive.


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

From The Los Angeles Times.
Lost and Found:

Lost
Maltese, wht. Please help needs medicine. Vic. Balboa Pen. 1/6/06. 949-675-7952 
Jan. 13

Someone is looking for this baby


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> From The Los Angeles Times.
> Lost and Found:
> 
> Lost
> ...


This is a male...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Toby and I are sending prayers your way.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope you get some good news from the original vet. Glad to hear the pain meds are helping. Please let us know how the little sweetie is doing.







You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was so glad to see that the pain meds appear to be giving this little girl some much needed relief.
I am continuing to pray that now her little body can 'focus" on getting well!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Somehow I lost track on this post. I apologize Alma. I'm glad she has stronger pain meds. I will pray that she gets better each and every day. You are indeed, a very special person to take her in under your wings and nurture her back to health.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Glad to hear that the stronger pain meds are helping her, poor little honey







I'll continue to keep her and you and all the other sick babies in my thoughts and prayers.





















Did you happen to speak to the original vet yet? Keep us posted.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello everyone here I am sitting here at my desk writing, wanting to let everyone know whats going thru my mind.... I have made a tough decision today, i took ShuShu to the vet and since she has nerve damage or brain damage she cant walk right so the vet , (this is the vet that first saw her) and i asked about quality of life and he said it wasnt good because she was never going to get better. So he asked if wanted to put her down that , that was the best thing to do for her, so i said yes signed the paper and felt like i was in a dream almost wanting to past out, he got the medication ready and then he did it never in my life have i seen life to be taken away from such a sweet and loving animal, i had known her and had her for about a week and i was attached to her and loved her just like my mit, and lucky. Who am i to decide if she goes i am nobody i am nothing, i feel words cannot explain how i feel... I would like to thank everyone for your htoughts and prayers i really appreicated them and God bless you all Carrie said she is whole now with no scars and with no problems walking or no nerve damage jesus , help me with this pain... i cannot imagine loosing a loved one, i think i would die with them, if i didnt die its because God didnt want me.... It is so painful to not ssee her there lying down looking up at me with those gorgeous light brown eyes she had such a beautiful face, why did i do this... Jesus its so hard guys again i thank you for all of your love and prayers adn positive thoughts. I will see you guys later....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Alma, I'm so sorry that you had to make such a terrible, tough decision. It is never easy, but some of us have had to make it and we all feel your pain. Please allow yourself to grieve and know that we are here for you when you need us. Bless you and bless the little angel ShuShu.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't type worth a hoot with all these tears running down my face.









I am so very sorry you had to make this decision. I had to do this once years ago for a cat that had gone into kidney failure. It's never easy but I think you did what was best for ShuShu. I don't think any of us would want to live a life in constant pain and the inability to enjoy life. 

I hope envisioning ShuShu running, playing, and bouncying around in the manner that only a happy Malt can will bring you comfort.























Carla & Shotzi


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, it was a very hard decision for you to make, Alma. The vet told you her quality of life was never going to improve and she would most likely be in that state for the rest of her life. What you did was brave, Alma. You did what was best for ShuShu. She is in a better place, with no pain and she has been made whole again. All I can do is affirm that you're a great person, and you did what was necessary for poor Shushu. She was lucky to have you for the short time she was with you. I'm sure you made her last days very special.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Alma, If I can see through my tears to type this, I just want you to know I would share some of your burden if I could. Please don't take it too hard. You were chosen for this terrible job because the Lord knew you could do it right. First you did your best to help Shushu be comfortable and heal. Then when the time came you were strong enough to make the right decision. You did it with love and compassion.

Now there is a new perfect white angel playing at the Rainbow Bridge. No more pain, only health and happiness. I thank you for being an angel here on earth for poor little ones like Shushu, and I know she does too.







Dee


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so sorry, Alma. Please take comfort in the fact that you got her out of that cold shelter and into a loving family if only for a short time. She is free of pain and in a better place now. You did the right thing even if it doesn't seem like it right now.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Everyone , thank you for your kind words its so hard to read and read about this Im just going to pray and ask Shu shu for her forgiveness, i undersatnd what you are all telling me shes in a better place but without me. I hope i get to see her agian one day, when my day comes. I just have to wait and go thru the griveing process. thank you all you have been so good thank you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Alma,
I am so very sorry you had to endure this heartwrenching experince. But, hon, please be assured you do not need to ask forgivness whatsoever.
You took this sweet abandoned little girl into your heart and home. Though this dear little soul had unfixable problems, ... YOU were chosen, I believe, to allow ShuShu to know a loving and caring relationship. For her to be given that gift of love and care you provided her. 
No, you don't need to seek her forgiveness...in fact I'm sure she is looking down upon you and saying: "Thank You! for being so kind to show me love...and to love me so much you protected me from having to endure a very sad and even frightening type of life. 
She is , I'm sure, saying it's Ok to cry because you miss me..that's the way it is but don't cry because you feel guilty. 

Alma, I think we all , who have had to make these decisions.. tend to question ourselves afterward. Sometimes we wonder: did we do this too soon?...another wonders if we waited too long? It is part of this sad situation. But, deep within our hearts.. we make this decision out of love.. we do it for them..not us.
When we do anything out of love and concern..it is never wrong . You took on the pain so Shu Shu could be spared hers.. THAT, hon, is perfect love.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Alma,
> I am so very sorry you had to endure this heartwrenching experince. But, hon, please be assured you do not need to ask forgivness whatsoever.
> You took this sweet abandoned little girl into your heart and home. Though this dear little soul had unfixable problems, ... YOU were chosen, I believe, to allow ShuShu to know a loving and caring relationship. For her to be given that gift of love and care you provided her.
> No, you don't need to seek her forgiveness...in fact I'm sure she is looking down upon you and saying: "Thank You! for being so kind to show me love...and to love me so much you protected me from having to endure a very sad and even frightening type of life.
> ...



Beautifully said.







Alma, you are an angel for bringing that poor honey into your life, and you are an angel for letting her go......


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. I'm soo sorry to hear this bad news...








My thoughts and prayers are with you Alma.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Alma, I'm so sorry.







You did the right thing, and you were wonderful to her. at least her last week was spent being cared for and shown the better side of us humans. god bless


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

What you did, my dear, was take a broken and sick furbaby into your home and your heart. You took her from a cold, unloving situation and showed her what true love is. 

So for her last week on earth she knew what it was like to be loved and taken care of and when it was her time...and yes, it was her time, you did it in the most caring and heartfelt way. 

She left here to go home KNOWING that she was loved!! And you feel that you need to be "forgiven" for that?? You should be applauded.......

Now excuse me while I go and dry my eyes so I can pick up my Pacino for some needed hugs!!

marie & Pacino


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your kinds words, they are are blessings for me to hear... Missy's mom what you said touched me it is true every word you said i beleive it, and your dear Missy, it hasnt been that long, but i bet u felt what im feeling now or worse... Again thank you all for your kind words and thoughts and prayers they are really appreciated i love you all God bless.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so terribly sorry.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Alma,
> I am so very sorry you had to endure this heartwrenching experince. But, hon, please be assured you do not need to ask forgivness whatsoever.
> You took this sweet abandoned little girl into your heart and home. Though this dear little soul had unfixable problems, ... YOU were chosen, I believe, to allow ShuShu to know a loving and caring relationship. For her to be given that gift of love and care you provided her.
> No, you don't need to seek her forgiveness...in fact I'm sure she is looking down upon you and saying: "Thank You! for being so kind to show me love...and to love me so much you protected me from having to endure a very sad and even frightening type of life.
> ...


Beween Alma's post and this one...I am a mess!!!









This was very well stated...and so much more beautiful b/c I know that losing Missy is still so fresh on your heart.


I know your heart is hurting Alma-allow yourself to grieve and know that for the time she was with you she felt love and compassion.
When I put my beloved Sandi cat down...I laid in bed at night for several months and cried myself to sleep.. I felt like such a baby...but my heart was truly broken. I understand your pain.
I am so sorry.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

All I can say is "God Bless You!' It is never easy, I've had to do it too many times. We can't let them suffer, so we must suffer for them. Do not question yourself on this. You take care of yourself, and hug and kiss your other babies. My prayers are with you. Jean


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Hello everyone here I am sitting here at my desk writing, wanting to let everyone know whats going thru my mind.... I have made a tough decision today, i took ShuShu to the vet and since she has nerve damage or brain damage she cant walk right so the vet , (this is the vet that first saw her) and i asked about quality of life and he said it wasnt good because she was never going to get better. So he asked if wanted to put her down that , that was the best thing to do for her, so i said yes signed the paper and felt like i was in a dream almost wanting to past out, he got the medication ready and then he did it never in my life have i seen life to be taken away from such a sweet and loving animal, i had known her and had her for about a week and i was attached to her and loved her just like my mit, and lucky. Who am i to decide if she goes i am nobody i am nothing, i feel words cannot explain how i feel... I would like to thank everyone for your htoughts and prayers i really appreicated them and God bless you all Carrie said she is whole now with no scars and with no problems walking or no nerve damage jesus , help me with this pain... i cannot imagine loosing a loved one, i think i would die with them, if i didnt die its because God didnt want me.... It is so painful to not ssee her there lying down looking up at me with those gorgeous light brown eyes she had such a beautiful face, why did i do this... Jesus its so hard guys again i thank you for all of your love and prayers adn positive thoughts. I will see you guys later....[/B]


Alma, I am very sorry to hear that.







You did all you could.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> Hello everyone again thank you so much for your good thoughts and prayers, u are all the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very sorry to hear what happend. You truly did all you could.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh Alma i just now saw this thread i am so sorry ! You know you did the best for her you took her out of that cold pound and gave her love and comfort that is all we really need from each other and you provided that for her, You are truely her angel Thank you for what you did, God Bless you ~ Denise


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Alma I am so sorry for your loss, but you did your very best for Shu Shu and in her little heart she knew and felt your loving kindness.








Alma, you did all you could for little Shu Shu, you gave her the most important thing, your love and she now carries it with her to her new home where she is free of pain and new again.

[attachment=2260:attachment]


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry, but remember, she left knowning she was loved.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so sorry Alma u had to go through this...you were a wonderful woman to take her away from that place.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, Alma. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Alma I am so sorry that you had to do this. I have done it too but according to my vet most people wait too long to have this done and the animal has to suffer longer than it should because the people can't let go. You have to keep thinking that you did the only thing that you could and there was no other choice.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> Alma,
> I am so very sorry you had to endure this heartwrenching experince. But, hon, please be assured you do not need to ask forgivness whatsoever.
> You took this sweet abandoned little girl into your heart and home. Though this dear little soul had unfixable problems, ... YOU were chosen, I believe, to allow ShuShu to know a loving and caring relationship. For her to be given that gift of love and care you provided her.
> No, you don't need to seek her forgiveness...in fact I'm sure she is looking down upon you and saying: "Thank You! for being so kind to show me love...and to love me so much you protected me from having to endure a very sad and even frightening type of life.
> ...


Well I couldn't have said it any better than this. I am truly sorry for the greiving process you will have to endure, but I pray that time and God will help ease your pain. You were her angel and now she can be yours.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im so sorry







What you had to do was the biggest gift of love we can give our babies


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awwww, I am sorry that you had to make this difficult decision. It sounds like it was the only decision to make....may you find solace in knowing that you showed her gentle loving kindness in her final days, and provided her with a loving home to be in before going to her final resting place.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I am so sorry


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am just so very sorry that you had to do this and I am very very sure she is looking down at you and saying "Thankyou for being so wonderfully kind to me"


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So sorry you had to make this decision. You did the best you could do and now she is pain free and running around with all the other little fluff butts at Rainbow Bridge. You are a special person and we thank you for taking her in.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your thoughts and advice and well wishes, i thank you all from the bottom of my heart, i feel a little bit better now, but it is still hard. thank you all and God bless.


----------

